# Warm coronet bands? I'm worried.



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

My horse has thrush right now so I have been paying extra attention to her hooves. Today after playing outside for a while I took her inside to treat her feet. I there are several things that worry me because I don't know if they are normal. I need advice. 

I had her in the cross ties while I cleaned her stall and I noticed that she was resting one hind foot. This is the same foot that she scraped on cement a few days ago. When it happened, there was no visible damage but I could smell that distinctive smell, like when I file my nails, so I knew that something had happened. She didn't look lame so I thought it wasn't a problem. 

I checked her foot again just to make sure that it was ok and I noticed that it was slightly hot; not just her foot but also the back of the coronet. I checked all of her other feet for comparison and the temperature was consistent. Now I am so worried! She is not standing like she has laminitis, but her diet did change a few weeks ago. She is on free choice hay now but it isn't very rich so I don't think it could do anything. Also I had let her graze on the grass under the snow about an hour before. The grass is really short and I don't think she could get very much but it was more than usual.
I usually wear gloves when I take care of her feet in the winter so I don't know what is normal.

Am I being silly or could there be something wrong? It is late so I am hesitant to call a vet if nothing is really happening. (my mom did this once and the vet was mad at us. . .)


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I would be calling the vet and setting up an appt.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Your vet really shouldn't be mad. Would he rather clean up your mess when you weren't paranoid? Yes they will make more money off this, but any half decent vet should have better ethics than that. 

Better safe than sorry, and from my experience this seems like it could be very minor or serious. Let's hope for minor.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

The resting of the hind leg was most likely just that.....resting. 

There will always be a bit of heat in the hoof, that's normal. It can feel a little bit warmer if you have just worked the horse as that will increase the blood flow to the hoof.

Have you checked for a stronger than normal digital pulse? If your feeling a strong pulse that could be an indication something is going on in the hoof.

If she's moving well, not camped out and her digital pulse is normal I wouldn't be calling the vet but then that's just me, if your new at this and not sure what "normal" is then by all means call.


----------



## drizzy (Jan 3, 2011)

It doesn't sound like much to be honest. The smell is probably just the thrush which should clear up if you keep medicating it. She sounds like she was just resting her hind foot. The warm cornet bands is kind of bad though, I would check to see if she has a fever? And check the pulse in her feet. If she does have a fever, I would call the vet. Vets are just busy all the time and don't like being called out for stuff that isn't serious. But hey its a paycheck so i don't see why the vet would be complaining for an easy check up. I doubt she's lamintic(i dunno if thats a word), but it would very apparent if she was. It extremely painful and she'd be three legged lame. Its yucky to watch a horse suffer through that. But I wouldn't be too worried over it, sounds like just thrush. But its always good to be hyper-vigalent when it comes to horses.


----------

